# 70+ Year Old Vaper!



## Bonez007 (18/7/14)

So i am admitted into hospital. I brought along my spinner2/protank mini 3.... Im busy vaping away and convincing the smoker on the bed next to me to convert to vaping, when the 70+ y/o man on the bed opposite me whips out his ego twist/evod combo and vapes away! The most amazing sight i ever seen!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Gizmo (18/7/14)

Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> So i am admitted into hospital. I brought along my spinner2/protank mini 3.... Im busy vaping away and convincing the smoker on the bed next to me to convert to vaping, when the 70+ y/o man on the bed opposite me whips out his ego twist/evod combo and vapes away! The most amazing sight i ever seen!


Awesome, and immediately you have something in common to talk about. Hope it is not too serious and you get better soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Love it .


----------



## Alex (18/7/14)

Fantastic stuff


----------



## annemarievdh (19/7/14)

Get better soon, and vape away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B (19/7/14)

I was in hospital about 5 weeks ago and it was so awesome just to stay in bed and vape without having to get up and go and find the smokers corner. Get better soon @Bonez007 - hope it is nothing too serious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (19/7/14)

My mom is 73. Been vaping for around 2 years. Protank and Mvp setup. She doesnt play

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

